# 20% Off All Research Chems Until Monday!



## TwisT (Mar 11, 2011)

From now until Monday at 12:00 PM EST all *Research Chems are 20% off!*


Albuterol 6mg x 60ml - _reg 19.99_ *Now $15.99*
Anastrozol 1mg x 30ml - _reg 19.99_ *Now $15.99*
Cabergoline .5mg x 30ml - _reg 54.99_ *Now $43.99*
Clenbuterol 200mcg x 60ml - _reg 19.99_ *Now $15.99*
Clomiphene 50mg x 60ml - _reg 19.99_ *Now $15.99*
Dutasteride .5mg x 30ml - _reg 34.99_ *Now $27.99*
Exemestane 25mg x 30ml - _reg 24.99_ *Now $19.99*
Finasteride 2.5mg x 30ml - _reg 24.99_ *Now $19.99*
Ketotifen 1mg x 60ml - _reg 24.99_ *Now $19.99*
Letrozole 2.5mg x 30ml - _reg 24.99_ *Now $19.99*
Rimonabant 20mg x 60ml - _reg 24.99_ *Now $19.99*
Sildenafil Citrate 25mg x 30ml - _reg 19.99_ *Now $15.99*
T3 100mcg x 60ml - _reg 19.99_ *Now $15.99*
T4 200mcg x 60ml - _reg 19.99_ *Now $15.99*
Tadalafil 30mg x 30ml - _reg 19.99_ *Now $15.99*
Tamoxifen Citrate 20mg x 60ml - _reg 19.99_ *Now $15.99*
Toremifene 30mg x 30ml - _reg 24.99_ *Now $19.99*
Vardenafil 10mg x 30ml - _reg 24.99_ *Now $19.99*

Be sure to stock up now as this is a GREAT DEAL!!

Only at www.extremepeptide.com

*20% OFF RESEARCH CHEMS!
BUY TWO GET ONE ON MANY PEPTIDES!
IGF-1 LR3 & IGF-1 DES ARE STILL DISCOUNTED!
*

Get Some!!


----------



## cutright (Mar 11, 2011)

Great deal I'm getting some of that examestane this weekend!


----------



## TwisT (Mar 11, 2011)

cutright said:


> Great deal I'm getting some of that examestane this weekend!



Nice! 

-T


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 11, 2011)

Already jumped on this one. 

I did the same thing Cutright....and I got some caber.


----------

